# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  صديقتي..!!

## سارة بنت محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ترى ..ماذا سأكتب عن الصداقة.....


:
:
:


انتظرونا ...قريبا إن شاء الله*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ننتظر بشوق أخية.

سآئلة الله لك الإعانة.

----------


## حكمة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تبارك الرحمن ما أجملهن هاتين الأختين ؛
فأم صهيب تتحفنا بـــــ يتبع 
وأم عبد الرحمن تتحفنا بـــــ انتظرونا
اللهم زد في يتبع وانتظرونا اللهم بارك  : )
في الانتظار يا عزيزتنا  سارة ... يسر الله أمرك

----------


## أمة القادر

فعلا موضوع صعب ..
أعانك الله أم عبد الرحمن.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تبارك الرحمن ما أجملهن هاتين الأختين ؛
> فأم صهيب تتحفنا بـــــ يتبع 
> وأم عبد الرحمن تتحفنا بـــــ انتظرونا
> اللهم زد في يتبع وانتظرونا اللهم بارك  : )
> في الانتظار يا عزيزتنا  سارة ... يسر الله أمرك


أضحك الله سنك بجد

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

نحن ننتظر ومتابعون بإذن الله ....

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أم عبد الرحمن 
أمة القادر
أم البراء وعائشة
أم تقى وهدى...

أهلا أهلا بكم ..تريدون التعرف على صديقتي : ))لا تقلقوا لن يطول الانتظار (فقط مثل موضوع الجدات ) (ابتسامة)





> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تبارك الرحمن ما أجملهن هاتين الأختين ؛
> فأم صهيب تتحفنا بـــــ يتبع 
> وأم عبد الرحمن تتحفنا بـــــ انتظرونا
> اللهم زد في يتبع وانتظرونا اللهم بارك : )
> في الانتظار يا عزيزتنا سارة ... يسر الله أمرك


 


يا لك من فتاة يا أختنا حكمة!!

سأضطر لكشف السر ها هنا!!

إنها يا أختاه عدوى قديمة أصابتني أنا وأم هانئ من إحدى الأخوات الحبيبات في أول منتدى كتبنا فيه : ))

ونحن فقط نحاول نشر فيروسات معينة:

غندر، انتظرونا، تابعوا معنا، يتبع...الخ

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

في انتظاركِ وصديقتكِ على شوق




> تريدون التعرف على صديقتي : ))لا تقلقوا لن يطول الانتظار (فقط مثل موضوع الجدات ) (ابتسامة)


إنا لله : (

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا تقلقي!

هنا الأصدقاء أسرع قليلا لأنهم شباب دائما!!

أنت تعرفين الجدات 

المشكلة الحقيقية أنني كتبت هذه الموضوع قديما جدا في منتدى الأكاديمية!! وبعد أن نقلته..اكتشفت أنني لم أكمله : ))

ووجدت أنني كتبت في آخر مشاركة هذا التعليق ردا على إحدى الأخوات:



> أنا مثلك منتظرة أن أعرف ..ماذا كنت أريد أن أقول


فرجائي :
عليك بالدعاء : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أحدثكم اليوم عن صديقتي..وهذا يعني أنني أكشف لأخواتي قطعة من دواخلي...وهذا لا يحدث في المعتاد إلا لمن له في قلوبنا مهاد!!

صديقتي تلك مختلفة عني في كل شيء ...في مظهرها وجوهرها..

دعكن من المظهر ولنتحدث عن الجوهر......

هي هادئة جدا جدا جدا ....وأختكم عصبية إلى درجة أنني أتوقع أن أنفث اللهب كالديناصورات وأن تنفث هي حبات من لآلئ الجليد !!

أنا أعشق الرياضة والهندسة والنحو (أختنا التوحيد لاحظي هذه!! أنا أقول النحو!!)

....وهي تبغضهم كما نبغض الموت والفقر والمرض!!

وهي تعشق التاريخ واللغات و كل المواد الأدبية ...وأنا أشعر مع هذه المواد بأنني غبية !!

وهذا هو جوهر الاختلاف ....لكن أبدا لم يكن جوهر الخلاف ...

بل كان جوهر التوافق المدهش..........
تماما كما تتجاذب أقطاب حجر المغناطيس المختلفة..وتلك تشبيهات فيزيائية مؤتلفة!

أول لقاء بيننا - كالمعتاد - كانت تشعر أنها لن تستطيع التعامل مع كتلة النار الحارقة التي هي أنا! هذا وهي لم تراني بعد متألقة بشذرات الغضب الحارقة ...ورغم ذلك كانت ترتجف فرقا 

كان أول لقاء في الجامعة وأنا بعد ساكنة هادئة! ...لكنها رأت النيران المشتعلة تحت رماد الابتسامةالمفتعلة 


(أم هانئ والتوحيد!! ما رأيكما في الصورة الجمالية ؟؟؟ والجناس الناقص لا تنسيان الجناس الناقص)

لم أعرها اهتماما...لأني رأيت برودا سميته في الحال سلبية ..

وكانت معاملتي معها من قبيل هز الرءوس بالتحية والابتسامة الباردة المنسية!

وعندما يزداد (الوداد) تقول أو أقول في اشمئزاز : أهلا! ...والأفضل أن نسلم بتحية الإسلام على جماعة الجالسين كي لا تخصني أو أخصها بالتحية!!!

ثم جمعني بها لقاء في نفس العام ...ثرثرنا فيه كثيرا ..وصدق من قال :"تكلم حتى أعرفك!!"

وقد انتهى هذا اللقاء بأن كان لبنة صداقة ومحبة في الله لا انفصام لها إن شاء الله ...

انبهرت هي بأن عرفت أن هذه النار المشتعلة التي هي أنا ..قد يكون منها منافع كالتدفئة وانضاج الطعام!
وانبهرت أنا حين أدركت أن هذا الجليد له العديد من الفوائد الكرام!

كانت الثرثرة عن الدعوة ...فهي كانت داعية من النوع الهادئ اللطيف الذي يتلطف للناس ويكلمهم بالحسنى وتتحرج جدا أن تحرج أحدا ..
وكنت أنا أميل للدعوة بالتوبيخ والتخويف وأغلظ الأقوال والتعنيف ويا ويلها يا ويلها من يوقعها سوء حظها في طريقي!!

والآن قد مس الجليد النار...ومست النار الجليد ..

فلابد أن جبال ذابت وحدث طوفان ...ولابد أن الماء الذائب قد أطفئ قليلا من النيران ...

فلسوف أقص عليكم تأثير هذا المس العظيم بين النار والجليد ........*فماذا حدث ؟؟؟*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> هي هادئة جدا جدا جدا ....وأختكم عصبية إلى درجة أنني أتوقع أن أنفث اللهب كالديناصورات 
>  وعندما يزداد (الوداد) تقول أو أقول في اشمئزاز : أهلا! ...والأفضل أن نسلم بتحية الإسلام على جماعة الجالسين كي لا تخصني أو أخصها بالتحية!!!
> 
> أضحك الله سنك
> 
>  ثم جمعني بها لقاء في نفس العام ...ثرثرنا فيه كثيرا ..وصدق من قال :"تكلم حتى أعرفك!!"
> 
> ليس كل الناس تسنح لهم هذه الفرصة معك من الخوف :)
>  
> ...




في انتظارك لعل النتائج تشجعني!!!!...يا لطيف لك في كل بلوة تصريف

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

فعلا اضحك الله سنك اختي ننتظر النتائج بين التقاء النار مع الجليد.....ابتسام

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أم البراء!!

تغريني بالعودة إلى سالف العهد لكي أذيقك....

..

..

..

..


..

..










.......





براوني بالشكولاتة!! رائعة طالما نجحت معي : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فعلا اضحك الله سنك اختي ننتظر النتائج بين التقاء النار مع الجليد.....ابتسام


 
لا تتعجلي !

فالنتائج غير متوقعة وغير مسبوقة : ))

اللهم يسر ولا تعسر

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أم البراء!!
> 
> تغريني بالعودة إلى سالف العهد لكي أذيقك....
> 
> ..
> 
> ..
> 
> ..
> ...


أما انا فلا أغير الشوكولا التي أحب نوتيلا فإن كنتِ ستعودين فأحضري هذا النوع معك لا أفضِّل مذاقا غيره

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أما انا فلا أغير الشوكولا التي أحب نوتيلا فإن كنتِ ستعودين فأحضري هذا النوع معك لا أفضِّل مذاقا غيره


!!

لدينا مثل في مصر يقال في هذه المواقف : )) 

للعلم أنا لا أستخدم النوتيلا أنا أعمل الشكولا بنفسي....عاجبك ولا..... ؟؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> !!
> 
> لدينا مثل في مصر يقال في هذه المواقف : )) 
> 
> للعلم أنا لا أستخدم النوتيلا أنا أعمل الشكولا بنفسي....عاجبك ولا..... ؟؟


يا سلام واحنا نطول ؟؟؟

----------


## لجين الندى

يعني يا سارة نستطيع أن نقول : " ما محبة الا بعد عداوة "
أم أن النتائج ستظهر خلاف ذلك ؟!! ..

كأنني أشم رائحة نهاية تعيسة .. أتمنى أن أكون مخطئة ..
أنتظر الباقي بشغف ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> يعني يا سارة نستطيع أن نقول : " ما محبة الا بعد عداوة "
> أم أن النتائج ستظهر خلاف ذلك ؟!! ..
> 
> كأنني أشم رائحة نهاية تعيسة .. أتمنى أن أكون مخطئة ..
> أنتظر الباقي بشغف ..


لا يا اختي لجين ليست تعيسة أبدا
اقرئي كلام الأخت سارة جيدا للان العلاقة تمام اللهم بارك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> يعني يا سارة نستطيع أن نقول : " ما محبة الا بعد عداوة "
> أم أن النتائج ستظهر خلاف ذلك ؟!! ..
> 
> كأنني أشم رائحة نهاية تعيسة .. أتمنى أن أكون مخطئة ..
> أنتظر الباقي بشغف ..



لماذا هذا التشاؤم؟؟!

مخطئة بإذن الله : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

صديقتي!
يا لها من ذكريات ..!!
* * *

عندما رن الهاتف واتصلتي بي لأسألك في روتينية...لماذا كنت غائبة؟! (هي المتصلة!!) 

فتقولي كنت على سفر!!

فأهتف في دهشة والآن عدت؟!

لتهمسي في نفسك في سخرية: الحمقاء تظن أنني أهاتفها ما أن عدتُ من السفر!

ثم تقولي في لباقة بصوت عال: بل عدتُ من يومين! ثم تنتقلي للسؤال عم كنتِ تريدين!!........

ما كنتِ تتوقعين أن تسارعي يوما إلى الهاتف كلما عدتِ أو خرجتِ من البيت ...لتتصلي بي!
وما كنتُ أتوقع أن أفعل ذات الأمر معك!!

* * * 
من أين أبدأ ومن أي منحنيات الذكريات أمر؟!...أمِن حين تغيرتُ أم من حين تغيرتي؟؟..أم من .........؟؟!

لعل المناسب أن أبدأ من البداية......

حين جلستُ أستمع في ملل بعد انتهاء دوام الدراسة إلى قصة حياتك!

لستُ أتذكر ملابسات الجِلسة..
كما لستُ أدري ما هي الخصلة الحسنة في أخلاقي التي دفعتني يومها للجلوس أستمع في سأم حقيقي لما تقصيه عليّ، وأشرد بذهني وأتسائل ...متى ستنتهي؟ وماذا تريد؟!

لستُ صديقتها وليست صديقتي!!

* * * 

لم تكن وقتها ترتدي النقاب...وكنت وقتها قد مر على دخولي عالم الالتزام عامان!

عامان قضيتهما بين أوراق المذاكرة في مدارس الراهبات...أتحدا  م ويتحدونني.....

عامان لم أتخلق فيهما بخلق إلا التحدي..
والغضب...
والشدة...
والجفاوة...
والوحدة...

عامان ما بين الأوراق والكتب...ونظرات التحدي...والابتس  مات القاسية...

وتلك نقطة مشتركة بيني وبين صديقتي!!..هي كذلك كانت في مدارس الراهبات ..

العلم الشرعي الذي حزته فقط هو أن من ليس معي فهو ضدي..

من لا ترتدي النقاب فهي بالتأكيد حمقاء متساهلة مفرطة في أمر دينها...

ترجيح الحرام واجب شرعي....والأخذ بالأصعب والأشق...هو الراجح دوما..

الترهيب حتى يقنط السامع من رحمة الله...أما الترغيب فهو أمر ينم عن ضعف الدين والتقى!

وأشرق بعدهما أمل جديد...أن دخلت جامعة الأزهر! وسطعت نفسي وأنا أمنيها بالعلم الشرعي!! لأتلقى صدمة قاسية...

لا علم
ولا شرعي : ))

فما ظنكم في ظني بــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــها؟!
* * * 

جلستُ يومها أستمع لها في ملل ويسقط جل ما تقول من ذاكرتي وأنا أتظاهر بالاهتمام...

ثم افترقنا..وأتتني في اليوم التالي تقص علي بهدوئها المعهود وأستمع لها بسأم مفروض..

قرعت أذني كلمات..."الكلب...طفقت أجري.......تذكرتُ أنني نسيت الأذكار ....صرخت يارب...انصرف...قال أحدهم ......"

قلت لها وأنا لا أفهم: ماذا حدث؟؟!
......

فماذا حدث؟؟!!


يــــــــــــــ  ــــــتبع بإذن الله...وأحتفظ بحقي في التشويق والإثارة..

:^)

----------


## مروة عاشور

> يــــــــــــــ  ــــــتبع بإذن الله...وأحتفظ بحقي في التشويق والإثارة..


غفر الله لنا ولكِ
تذكري أن التشويق يختلف عن التعذيب!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

يبدو موضوع شيق
طيب يا سارة، هل تغيرت بعد كل تلك السنين ؟ أم مازلت شديدة وتتعصبي كثيرا؟
أعلم  إنك ربما لم تتعرفي علي حتى الآن لكني أتذكرك جيدا فقد حدث بيننا موقف (في مكان ما) منذ  سنة أو اثنين (لا أتذكر بالضبط) ووقتها كنتِ شديدة جدا معي
فقلت (أنا) لإحدى الأخوات التي علمت بتفاصيل الحدث أنني أنا وأنت صعب أن نتعامل سويا لأننا حتما سنصطدم صداما قويا نظرا لطبيعة شخصياتنا  :Smile: 
لكن سبحان الله تدور الأيام وآتي هنا لأجدك

----------


## لجين الندى

> لماذا هذا التشاؤم؟؟!


ليس تشاؤماً : )).. أبعد الله عنا وعنك التشاؤم ..
ولكن قولك هنا 



> فالنتائج غير متوقعة وغير مسبوقة : ))


جعلني أشم رائحة التعاسة ..
ربما الزكام هو من لم يجعلني أشم الرائحة جيداً : ))..

بارك الله لكما في صداقتكما .. وأدام المحبة بينكما ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> غفر الله لنا ولكِ
> تذكري أن التشويق يختلف عن التعذيب


آمين

ولكن أيا أختنا التوحيد..ما الفرق بينهما كنت أظنهما على وزن واحد!! (ابتسامة )

بالمناسبة...كنت أريد استكمال القصة ولكن ...شغلني الرد على موضوع التكريم والأوزان فكان علينا أن نضحي باستكمال القصة اليوم!!(ابتسامة بريئة جدا)





> يبدو موضوع شيق
> طيب يا سارة، هل تغيرت بعد كل تلك السنين ؟ أم مازلت شديدة وتتعصبي كثيرا؟


أختنا أم عبد الرحمن

نعم لازلت شديدة وأتعصب كثيرا!! (ابتسامة شريرة جدا)






> ليس تشاؤماً : )).. أبعد الله عنا وعنك التشاؤم ..




آمين آمين



> جعلني أشم رائحة التعاسة ..
> ربما الزكام هو من لم يجعلني أشم الرائحة جيداً : ))..




ابتسامة 
أختي لجين الندى 

بارك الله فيك...لعله الزكام حقا : ))

إنما قصدت نتائج غير مسبوقة في الإتجاه السعيد 

ووالله أسعدني تعليقك 




> بارك الله لكما





> في صداقتكما .. وأدام المحبة بينكما ..


آمين آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

كانت تقص بنبرة...لا أثر فيها للانفعال!!

ابتسامتها متألقة كما هي ..

لا أدري ما الذي يربطني دائما بهذا النمط الهادئ ..ولكن الحقيقة أن أقرب صديقاتي دائما ما يكن هكذا! وكأن الأقطاب المختلفة تتجاذب 

حسنا ..لأني أوقن الآن أنكن تأكلن كلماتي أكل الجائع للطعام..ولن تستشعروا جمال حكاياتي لأنكن في الواقع تردن معرفة .......القصة..!! : ))


قالت صديقتي:" سهوت يوم جلست معك بعد دوام الدراسة عن ذكر الله تعالى بما ورد في سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المساء..

ورغم ذلك كانت الجلسة سعيدة ومفيدة

وفي طريق العودة كنت أسترجع كلماتي وكلماتك وأتعجب لماذا كنت أظن فيك ظن السوء (المسكينة غيرت فكرتها عني!!)

فشردت ثم ... (هنا سقط من الذاكرة)

ومشيت في الشارع وأنا أفكر وأفكر..ولم أنتبه إلى على صوت الكلب والنباح ..

التفت خلفي فرأيت...يا رباااااه أغثني!

كلبا كبيرة شرسا يجري خلفي..

ولا تسأليني عن دروس الأمن وأنك إن رأيت كلبا فلا تجري..

فما أن رأيته إلا وأطلقت ساقي للرياح ...

وقفز الكلب على ظهري فوقعت أرضا ...وشعرت بأسنانه الحادة على نعل حذائي

لم أدر إلا وأنا أصرخ ياااااااارب (صوتها علا قليلا ها هنا ..يلاحظ المستمع انفعالا خفيفا يكاد يكون غير ملحظوظ!!) 

تذكرت أنني لم أذكر الله بأذكار المساء...عاهدت ربي في ثانيتين ألا أترك الذكر أبدا أبدا أبدا ...واستسلمت لقدري ولا يردد لساني إلا قولي: يارب ...وقد تعلق قلبي بالله وحده! وملأ فؤادي اسمه سبحانه وتعالى وغاب عني كل حبيب وكل بشر ولم أتذكر إلا هو سبحانه وأنني ليس لي رب سواه...


الثانية الثالثة..!!

انسحب الكلب!!!!!!!!!!!


وأقبل رجل أمن يحرس بنكا بالشارع ليهنئها على السلامة ويقول : سامحيني يا أختي !!ما كان لي أن أتدخل يا أختي! لقد فتك هذا الكلب برجل بالغ من يومين فقطعه إربا!! وأنا لا أدري كيف تركك ومضى دون خدش!"

جعلت صديقتي تنظر إلى حذائها الذي كان في فم الكلب من لحظات..

وتتفحص جسدها مندهشة...

وتقلب كلام الرجل في ذهنها...

ثم أكملت طريقها ...

وجعلت تحمد الله وهي توقن أنه هو سبحانه الذي أنقذها ..


ثم جعلت تردد أذكار المساء ....بمنتهى الأدب!


وها قد لاحت ساعة الرحيل وإن قصص صديقتي لم تنتهي!
وتوضيح ذلك طويل المدى...فأستمحيك   عذرا وإلى الملتقى!!




--------------

ملحوظة : الحوار ليس باللفظ بل بالمعنى...ولا ريب أنني تصرفت في الألفاظ تصرفا شديدا ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لا عليك كلنا نتصرف بالألفاظ تصرفا شديدا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا يا أم عائشة

الظاهر الأخوات أصابهن إحباطا شديدا من القصة : )) 

كن يتوقعن مغامرة أكثر تشويقا !!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وما أكثر من هذا التشويق ومتابعون على الأقل لجين متابعة بشغف
وأم تقى وهدى وأنا قاعدتلك  :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نكمل قصتي وصديقتي..

لا أدري بالتحديد متى بدأتُ أقتنع أن هذا الكائن البارد يصلح لتبادل المعلومات والأفكار!!

ولا أدري أيضا متى قررت هي ذلك..

فقط وجدنا أنفسنا أصدقاء..!!

وأصدقاء بين النساء يعني الكلام...الكثير من الكلام...كلاما كثيرا...كلام من بعده كلام...كلام ...كلام...

ولأنه يفترض أننا أخوات نرغب أن نكون على (الجادة)..فلم يكن الكلام مثل أي كلام..!

فأكثر الكلام الذي كان بيني وبين صديقتي هو من موقف فعلْتُه أو موقف فعَلَتْه..ثم نقيمه وننقحه ونفنده ونحقق في نوايانا ونقرر منه ما وافق الشرع وما خالفه وما الذي يحسن إن تكرر أن نفعله!!

وكم استفدت من هذا الحوار..

وكم قعدنا من قاعدة شرعية !!

وكم وأصلنا من قواعد دعوية !!

نعم ((قعدنا)) القاعدة وأصلنا المسألة ..وأشهر قواعدنا !! التي اكتشفنا بعدُ أن لها أصلا في الشرع (تخيلن!!) هي قاعدة: الضرر يختلف عن المفسدة!! ولها قصة أخرى..

وهذا رزقي من الخلان..

فخير الإخوان في الله من يناقشك فيتأدب..

ويعارضك فيتلطف..

ويخطئك فلا تغضب ...

لا سيما أن لي ولها مواقف تحسب على أهل الجنون أشد جنونا ...

ولكل موقف قصة ..لا أدري بأيتها أبدأ ..


ترى...بأيتها أبدأ ؟!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

إبدأي بالضرر يختلف عن المفسدة لأنها قاعدة لم أسمع بها من قبل (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

المهم ان تبدئي ونحن ننتظر بصبر .....بورك فيك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نكمل قصتي وصديقتي..
> 
> 
> فخير الإخوان في الله من يناقشك فيتأدب..
> 
> ويعارضك فيتلطف..
> 
> ويخطئك فلا تغضب ...
> 
> ...


رائعة كلماتك هذه
وابدئي بأكثرها جنونا لو سمحتِ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا يمكن أن تتفق النساء على كلمة واحدة!!

: ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

أعجبتني فكرة أن تبدأي بأكثرها جنونا (ابتسامة شريرة)

----------


## لجين الندى

> الظاهر الأخوات أصابهن إحباطا شديدا من القصة : )) 
> 
> كن يتوقعن مغامرة أكثر تشويقا !!


من قال لكِ أنه أصابنا الاحباط .. مازلنا متابعات .. فواصلي .. "ابتسامة حماس"



> ترى...بأيتها أبدأ ؟!


ابدأي بأقل قصة حصل فيها اطفاء للنار .. وذوبان للجليد ..
على أن تكون آخر قصة هي القصة التي حصل فيها ذوبان الجبال وحدوث الطوفان ..
ولكن اياك أن يكون الأمر وصل الى تبخر الطوفان .. الا أن يكون هناك تكثف فيعود الى طوفان
فهنا لا بأس .. ابتسااااااااماا  ااااااات ..



> لا يمكن أن تتفق النساء على كلمة واحدة!!
> : ))


كيف ذلك ؟!!!!
ونحن متفقات على متابعتك .. ابتسامة ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ما شاء الله لجين أعجبني ردك (ابتسامة)

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

ما اجمل قصص الاصدقاء (انتظر بقية قصصك بكل شوق 
و اتمني ان يرزقني الله صديقة ايضا تعينني على طاعة الله و رسوله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لحظة!

لقد بدأت أغار من صديقتي!!

هذا الموضوع المشاركات فيه كثيرة والمحاورات والأخذ والرد!!!

أما موضوعي المسكين الخاص بشرح الصفات....


أفكر في...عدم استكمال القصة (ابتسامة ماكرة)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

شوفي من الآخر ما حدا رح يعبرك بموضوع الاسماء والصفات ما تتعبي نفسك لكن ما تفقدي الأمل رح ادعيلك حدا يدخل الموضوع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

صديقتي!

هل كنا ننتمي إلى حزب الجنون عندما فعلنا ذلك؟!

وهل كانت البداية عندما قررتُ لك القاعدة المفضلة: أن الضرر يختلف عن المفسدة؟

أم كانت البداية عندما ذهبتُ مع أهلي إلى الحديقة؟!

* * * 

لا شك أننا يا صديقتي كنت مصابين (بشيء ما) لا يخفى على العقلاء!!

أتذكرين أنك طالما أوقفتك أخت في الشارع لا تعرفينها ولا تعرفك لتسألك سؤالا واحدا:

أختي لقد رأيت رؤيا! هل يمكنك تفسيرها؟!

وكأنها عرفت أن صديقتي ممن يهتم بهذه الأمور!!

لتنطلق صديقتي في محاضرة طويلة أن تفسير الرؤى يكاد يكون فتيا ولا يصلح لها كل الناس، وأنها إذا فسرت وقعت كما في الحديث.
أذكر وأنت تقصين عليّ محاولة إيقافك حركة لسان متدخلة فضولية انطلقت بأريحية لتفسر الرؤيا دون أن يطالبها أحدهم بذلك!! 

أتذكرين أنني طالما التفتت لي فتيات لا يرتدين ما يستر العورات، ولا يعرفن من أنا ليسألنني: 

هل النقاب فريضة؟!

أكنتُ عجبا عندما شكوت لمعلمتي هذا (الشيء ما) الذي أتفاجأ به كل مرة، وشكوت لها عجزي عن الرد، فإنني إن قلتُ فرضا فقدتُ فرصة الدعوة لمن أتتني راغبة، وإن قلتُ ليس بفرض عجزت عن النظر في المرآة بعدما فقدتُ احترامي لنفسي!

أكنتُ عجبا حينما لم تصدقني، وجمعتنا يوما حلقة علم كانت هي المتصدرة فيها، لتلفت بعد انتهائها احدى الفتيات إليّ تحديدا وتخصيصا دون غيري متجاهلة الأستاذة المتصدرة لتسألني سؤالا واحدا:
هل النقاب فريضة؟؟!

لننطلق في ضحك مستمر ونضرب الأكف عجبا: أقد كتب على جبيني سلوها عن النقاب دون غيره؟

أكان يومها حسنُ الإجابة أن ألفت نظر السائلة إلى البدء بما هو أولى لها من ستر ما قد بدا من المفاتن الحاسرات ثم البحث بعدها عن حكم ستر الوجه 

أم أن ألقي أحجاري فلا تنتفع مني بشيء؟! ولا تتعلم كيف تتدرج في سلم الطاعة فتسقط بسببي على أم رأسها؟؟!


هذه لمحة عن صديقتي وأنا!
* * *

عندما ذهبتُ إلى الحديقة مع أهلي لأول مرة من زمن تلبية لدعوة الأخوال والخالات للترفيه عن أبنائهم وأنفسهم!

وكانوا يعرفون ميلي للعزلة وعدم رغبتي في الخروج

وبعد إلحاح وإلحاح وإلحاح

خرجت معهم أؤمل في يوم من القراءة بين الخضرة وتحت الأشجار ممنية نفسي أن الحديقة واسعة جدا ولن يحدث شيء...لن يحدث شيء

لن يحدث....


وما كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه....تأتي الرياح بما لا يشتهي السَفنُ!!


فماذا حدث؟!


رجاء للمتشوقات.....إذا قصصتُ فلا يصيبكن إحباطا!! : ))

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

كانت الحديقة صغيرة ، ونسيتِ الكتاب! هذا ما حدث! (ابتسامة كالجليد)!

وإنّي أخشى ما أخشاه أن تكونَ تيك الصّديقة أم هانئ!

أتمنّى أن أكون قد أخمدت على صاحبة البُراكين جانباً كبيراً من التّشويق أو التعذيب-على قول البعض- في قصّتِها! : )
سيري سارة ... وسنأكل قصّتك ونشربها حتّى نتّرع! بمشيئة الله : )
سدّدكِ الإلـــه ..

----------


## لجين الندى

> لحظة!
> 
> لقد بدأت أغار من صديقتي!!
> 
> هذا الموضوع المشاركات فيه كثيرة والمحاورات والأخذ والرد!!!
> 
> أما موضوعي المسكين الخاص بشرح الصفات....
> 
> 
> أفكر في...عدم استكمال القصة (ابتسامة ماكرة)


موضوع شرح أقسام الناس في صفات الله موضوع مسكين حقاً !!
ليس لعدم المشاركات فيه فحسب .. بل لأن صاحبته كذلك هجرته كليا !!

فهل هُجر الموضوع بسبب الغيرة من الصديقة أم أن هناك سبب آخر ؟؟؟ : ))

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

لا ليست أم هانئ يا طويلبة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> كانت الحديقة صغيرة ، ونسيتِ الكتاب! هذا ما حدث! (ابتسامة كالجليد)!
> 
> وإنّي أخشى ما أخشاه أن تكونَ تيك الصّديقة أم هانئ!
> 
> أتمنّى أن أكون قد أخمدت على صاحبة البُراكين جانباً كبيراً من التّشويق أو التعذيب-على قول البعض- في قصّتِها! : )
> سيري سارة ... وسنأكل قصّتك ونشربها حتّى نتّرع! بمشيئة الله : )
> سدّدكِ الإلـــه ..



مسكينة طويلبة علم!
كل  استنتاجاتك خاطئة : ))

أما نسيان الكتاب وضيق الحديقة فلا ثم لا، بل هي أحداث وأحداث (ابتسامة)

أما قولك أن صديقتي التي أقص قصتها هي أم هانئ..فأقول لك أم هانئ ليست مجرد صديقة والأقلام واللغات لا تتسع لوصف مكانتها عندي أو معزتها في قلبي، فلا يوجد أخت من أخواتنا في الله لها مثل مكانتها عندي ولا لها عليّ مثل فضلها 
ويصدق على استنتاجك هذا قول الشاعر: 
ألم تر أن السيف ينقص قدره ..............إذا قيل أن السيف أمضى من العصا



أما توقعك بإخماد براكين الإثارة أو التعذيب.....فهذا تابع لظنك أنك أتيت بأنهار التخمينات الصائبة...وليت شعري اتضح أن تلك الماء فيه مكونات كبريتية قابلة للاشتعال... فأججت نيرات البراكين مرة أخرى (ابتسامة)






> موضوع شرح أقسام الناس في صفات الله موضوع مسكين حقاً !!
> ليس لعدم المشاركات فيه فحسب .. بل لأن صاحبته كذلك هجرته كليا !!
> 
> فهل هُجر الموضوع بسبب الغيرة من الصديقة أم أن هناك سبب آخر ؟؟؟ : ))


صدقتِ لجين موضوع مسكين وصاحبته تستحق عقوبة هي وصديقتها (ابتسامة)





> لا ليست أم هانئ يا طويلبة


سأعطيك قطعة كيك أخرى لصحة استنتاجك (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

هذا نصيبي منك قطعة كيك أخرى
ماشي ماشي كله مقبول

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مرت الساعات لطيفة مريحة ..

أن تجلس في مكان أخضر مزهر، 

..إنها لنعمة لو تعلمون!

حديقة متسعة غناء، يمكنك أن تختار مكانا ظليلا وتشعر فيه بشيء كبير من الخصوصية!! وهذا أمر نادر في بلادنا ولكن لعل ذلك يرجع إلى التوقيت!

ثم أُذّن لصلاة الظهر فقمتُ أبحث عن مسجد..

وفي الطريق من مكاني الظليل الجميل..إلى المسجد 

وجدت ما لم أتخيل وجوده في الحديقة الغناء!

فتى وفتاة...ثم على مقربة أو مبعدة..فتى وفتاة...وهكذا دواليك...

في جلسة شاعرية ...بعضهم قد تجاوز قليلا أن تكون الجلسة "مجرد" جلسة ...وأبى إلا أن يجعلها جلسة وأشياء أخرى

وطول الطريق إلى المسجد تدور الأفكار في ذهني...

ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل؟؟!!

ذهبت للصلاة متأثمة...يدور في ذهني فكرة واحدة!

إذا قضى ربي نزول العذاب فإني معهم من المعذبين!!

ولم لا أنكر المنكر؟؟!

أنهيت الصلاة لأجد خالتي تنتظرني لنعود معا! فأشرت إليها أن تقدمي واسبقيني فإني سأمكث وقتا ما..

ثم أخذت دورة واسعة حول المسجد أتفقده وأسترد شيئا من نفسي بعد أن زهقت روحي زهوقا عندما أشعرتها أنني لما خططت إليه فاعلة وعلى ما عزمت عليه متقدمة..!

ثم استعنت بالله وتوكلت عليه وأقبلت على أول اثنين 

وما أن رأياني مقبلة حتى اعتدلا في مجلسهما ورفعا إليّ أعين هلعة، وانسحبت الأيدي المتشابكة بسرعة..وكأن الوجوه صارت صفراء شاحبة

فأكملت مسيرتي في اتجاههما وما أرى من مظهرهمها إلا وكأنهما ينظران لشبح!

فقلت بصوت شاحب كوجهيهما: فقط أريد أن أقول لكما إن الله يراكما!

ولم أزد كلمة ثم انصرفت مسرورة شاعرة أنني أنكرتُ منكرا، ووعظت وعظا بليغا، لا أدعي فيه أنني كنت من المخلصين لكن ظللت أذكر نفسي أن عسى الله أن ينفع بتلك الكلمة.

وأعجبتني الفكرة فأخذت جولة أوسع فمنهم من يرد عليّ ردا ساخرا، ومنهم من لا يعقب، ولكن رعبي كان قد زال وهدأت نفسي وذهبت انتفاضة روحي!


وأعجبت صديقتي الفكرة وكدنا نجعلها "سنة" كل أسبوع

ثم أنقذنا الله بشيخ ثقة علمنا أن إنكار المنكر مرتبط بما إذا رآه اتفاقا وليس بمن جعل يوما ينكر فيه المنكر ثم مكث سائر أيامه لا يعرف معروفا ولا ينكر منكرا!!

فمكثنا في بيوتنا نحمد ربنا على نعمة الهدى، ونقر أن القرار في البيوت خير لمن اهتدى، لا سيما إن كانت من النساء العاقلة..

ثم صار لدينا شيء من هذه العادة

وصرنا ننكر ما نراه منكرا، واقتصرنا على الأخوات -  لا سيما في طريق الذهاب والإياب من الجامعة وذلك على هيئة ثرثرة نسائية وهو شيء تستطيعه كل النساء بجدارة.
ولا أخفي عليكنّ أن من الصولات ما كانت توصف بالجنون!! بل الجنون يستحي ..!

ولكن التقصير حليفنا ولا ريب وإني والله نادمة على كل ما فوتناه على أنفسنا من خيرات وليس لنا أن نقول  إلا قدر الله وما شاء فعل...ولعل الله أن يرفع عنا الوهن 

ومن هنا وغير ذلك نشأت قاعدتنا أن الضرر يختلف عن المفسدة :

فكون المرء يفعل عبادة يترتب عليها ضرر لنفسه تختلف عن خير يظنه، يترتب عليه من المفاسد ما لا يعلمه إلا الله

ولكل طاقته وقد يتفق الضرر مع المفسدة كثيرا 

والقاعدة تحتاج لاستطراد طويل يرجع إليها في كتب أهل العلم والدين، لا سيما الكتاب الماتع والبرق الساطع : الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

ففيه يفرق بين المفاسد ويعلم المرء كيف يقدم درء المفاسد على جلب المصالح وكيف أن درء أعلى المفسدتين مقدم على الأقل

ولا ريب أن الموازنة بين المصالح والمفاسد حكمة يؤتيها الله من يشاء

ولكن ليس كل ضرر مفسدة!!




إلى هنا وأتوقف عن استكمال الموضوع لنبدأ موضوعا آخر بعنوان آخر بإذن الله 

وأحتفظ بما بقي من ذكريات لنفسي وحدي : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

(حزيييييييييييي  يييييييييييييي  يييينة)
أحزنني قرارك بالتوقف، فأنا أحب هذا النوع من التعليم المشوق الممتع حيث تقرأي قصة وتتعلمي منها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا تحزني 

ربما يكون في الطريق قصص أكثر تحررا  من قيد الواقع والصدق : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

> فأكثر الكلام الذي كان بيني وبين صديقتي هو من موقف فعلْتُه أو موقف  فعَلَتْه..ثم نقيّمه وننقحه ونفنده ونحقق في نوايانا ونقرر منه ما وافق  الشرع وما خالفه وما الذي يحسن إن تكرر أن نفعله!!


هذه قاعدة جليلة في الارتقاء بالنفس وتهذيب سلوكها, نفع الله بكِ وشكر لكِ وبارك فيكِ وفي صديقتكِ.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

ما شاءَ الله ما شاء الله 
جميلٌ جدًّا
شائقٌ جدًّا 
ماتعٌ جدًّا 
وأعجبني جدًّا 
أسألُ اللهَ أن يزيدَكِ من فضلِه ويجزيكِ خيرَ الجزاء : )))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> هذه قاعدة جليلة في الارتقاء بالنفس وتهذيب سلوكها, نفع الله بكِ وشكر لكِ وبارك فيكِ وفي صديقتكِ.


صدقتِ

فانطواء الإنسان على نفسه يحاورها فحسب هو أول طريق الغرور...فلا يضع يده أبدا على خطأ ولا يصحح فكرة 

نسأل الله الهداية

----------


## أمة الستير

وأخيييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييرا 
حظيت بتتمة القصة ..
أنتظر منذ:
04-16-2009
لا أدري لربما أخرتك حقوق النشر والطبع(ابتسامة)

ولأن عندك باع مع الصديقات ،نحتاج قليلا من غندرتك هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....B1%D8%A7%D8%B9

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

المهم عندما حظيت بتتمتها ...أسعدتك أم ..؟؟ (ابتسامة)

أخرني ترددي 
فهي جزء مني من ذكرياتي...ولهذا توقفتُ ما عاد القلم يطاوعني فيها ..

ولكن يكفيني أن صديقتي لم قرأتها ابتسمت وجلسنا نحاول تذكر شيء من الماضي


اللطيف والمضحك...أننا لم نستطع!!

----------

